# Chris, Andy & Anton...



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have some nice movies picked out for Anton....

A PRIZE winner for P90X contest that Andy WON!!!!!! He's a big wiener....

And Chris.... Your just screewed.........






Just wanted you to know I have NOT forgotten..... I have it all picked out... Just need to box... lable... and get to the post office.....



Hoping to get out within a week..... 



:wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 



opcorn:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

i havent watched my movie yet... but ive had a blast with my gun!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:boohoo: opcorn:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> :boohoo:


Pud.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > :boohoo:
> ...


no no.. this is pud :jerkoff: :whackit:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

But...But...I didn't do nuttin to you! :bawling: Did I mention the business trip my boss is sending me on? Yuppers...heading to Nigeria...for a year! :shock: Would I lie about such a thing? :dunno:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This is gonna be freak'n awesome! 

The secret recipe to a C-Man bomb :hungry: :
A little :bitchslap: 
A spalsh of :kicknuts: 
A dash of :spank: 
Season to taste :beerchug: 
Top with :drinking:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JAX said:


> This is gonna be freak'n awesome!
> 
> The secret recipe to a C-Man bomb :hungry: :
> A little :bitchslap:
> ...


 yeah well...

I know where you live, beach....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > This is gonna be freak'n awesome!
> ...


Well I'm off to Nigeria for a year....business trip and all... :biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Mike you and Chris goin to the same place? Brokeback mountain Nigeria style?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Mike you and Chris goin to the same place? Brokeback mountain Nigeria style?


Why can't I quit......nevermind.
:biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey Mike, don't forget your saddle...for the business meeting


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

This is funny :lolat:


Acesfull said:


> Mike you and Chris goin to the same place? Brokeback mountain Nigeria style?


This is scary, cause it means two things:
1) You actually watched this movie :shock: 
2) You liked it enough to remember lines from it :shock: 


JAX said:


> Why can't I quit......nevermind.
> :biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never seen the movie but we've all heard the premise of it... plus my brother showed me a slideshow his guys made while in Iraq spoofing it... pretty funny.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> ...my brother showed me a slideshow his guys made while in Iraq spoofing it... pretty funny.


Did I read this right? You're watching a slide show of men *cough* "spoofing" brokeback mountain?

:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I've never seen the movie...


*Rrrrrriiiiiiiiggggghhhhht.*


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> This is scary, cause it means two things:
> 1) You actually watched this movie :shock:
> 2) You liked it enough to remember lines from it :shock:
> 
> ...


Even scarier you knew they were lines from the movie


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Even scarier you knew they were lines from the movie


Touche'. :lol:

Although I have never saw the movie, I just know that line from something that they show on Starz on Demand where they make fun of movies using animated rabbits


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

JAX said:


> This is gonna be freak'n awesome!
> 
> The secret recipe to a C-Man bomb :hungry: :
> A little :bitchslap:
> ...


Hey Jax...Maybe you can have a little of this:









And a WHOLE LOTTA THIS!!!!!









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^^:biglaugh:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you sir, may I have another? 



:banana:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Greetings from Nigeria! My business trip is going well, but it looks like I'm going to be here for a while. A LONG while! You hear that Michael???

Just some pics I thought I'd share...

These dudes in their robes, I think they were lovers but they seemed nice. They really liked the pictures of Andy that I showed them, so you might get a phone call or letter from them Andy!

a chicken...









a bus...

I had to put off my morning bath...the bathroom was a bit occupied...









The transportation system is a little different here than I'm used to...









Hope you guys are having a great time back there in the states...where I'm not...where I won't be for a long, long, long time...You hear that Michael???


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris is bored at work again.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Chris is bored in Nigeria again.


Fixed that for ya :wink:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Chris is GAY in Nigeria.


There I fixed it so it is actually correct!

:lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey Panfish, those guys call you yet? They are very interested in meeting you.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CHris lies! they dont have internets in Nigeria!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Errr...my company paid for satellite service? :hmm:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Chris, nice to see you finally came out of the closet....even if it was to go to Nigeria!! :lol: :lol: 

BTW, Akbar called me & asked for the "bald-headed one"?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


>


Sigh...and I just got this place rebuilt. No chance you put the wrong addy on mine by chance, is there? :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I doubt it bro.......sorry.... :smile:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

got my big box of ****. Holy crap!

The wife and I will be busy.


----------

